# Raven RG100H - Holy crap



## XeoFLCL (Aug 24, 2008)

So I was doing a runthrough of the local guitarcenter in Brea and I'd always see these Raven combos, and I'd never really take the time to sit down and give them a shot, for reasons I don't even know. Well today, I ran over there and noticed guitarcenter got in a Raven RG100H, and since I was looking for a new guitar head, I thought "why not".. Plugged it in, tried it out, and my god. The thing blew me away, I could get just about every tone I could want out of the thing, and the clean channel was very clean, and very loud. Even better, it's only like 300 dollars. Does anyone personally own one of these? Because I'm afraid, that at that price, there's a reason they're soo cheap. Be it bad construction or short lifetime.. Or maybe it's just a steal? 

I don't know but its tone blew away my previous choices, a B52 and a line 6 spider head.. For half the price. But maybe it's just my own ears? it doesn't have that harshness most solidstate amps have, it seems. Not only that but the thing is loud as hell.


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried one out a couple weeks back and they didn't sound half bad. Sure, its not a tube amp, but for a good sounding solid state at that price its not a bad deal.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 24, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I tried one out a couple weeks back and they didn't sound half bad. Sure, its not a tube amp, but for a good sounding solid state at that price its not a bad deal.


Yeah, the distortion seemed a tad weak at first, but the distortion channel was very flexible, and the more you turned it up the stronger it would get, so I'm not too worried about that. I just don't know if it's a go or not, the thing sure as hell looked durable, with the grill and diamond steel plate under it, but you can't judge a book by it's cover . I just have a bad habit of.. breaking stuff lol


----------



## klutvott (Aug 24, 2008)

Never heard of that brand before. I did a google search and i see that it has a buildt in tuner. I've never seen that in an amp before except from the line 6 stuff. I say go for it if you like how it sounds. You usually get what you pay for so don't have high expectations. But you never know. Maybe it will last a long time.


----------



## loktide (Aug 25, 2008)

Always trust your ears.

I've never heard of them myself, but if you liked it then get it. Especially if it's cheap.

I've heard good tones out of marshall valvestate amps, which are also solidstate and cheap.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 25, 2008)

Alright, this is a good thing because I was going to buy a used Line 6 Spider II, but I really didn't like the digital feel to it, the tones just sound too fake for me. I like this Raven amp because it's just pure solidstate, it doesn't have all that valve simulation crap that other amps do, yet it holds it's own good tone. and I've read that it also accepts pedals very well.

Looks like I'm gonna be putting a down payment on one of those heads this week. It's a shame they're not very common, I wouldn't mind a used one, but hey, a warranty is always nice


----------



## loktide (Aug 25, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> Alright, this is a good thing because I was going to buy a used Line 6 Spider II, but I really didn't like the digital feel to it, the tones just sound too fake for me.


----------



## tonyhell (Aug 25, 2008)

kjlm


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 25, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised with them as well. only played a small combo, but they weren't bad for a cheap solidstate amp.


----------



## budda (Aug 25, 2008)

hey man if you like the tone, and the price is right, do it.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 25, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> I tried one at GC and thought it sounded pretty good. At first I thought these were made by Crate, but these are actually made for Guitar Center.


Yeah, I thought I read somewhere that they're associated. It seems that they're made in the same factory as the Crate amps, however they're guitarcenter exclusive (and the guitarcenter chain of course, such as musiciansfriend and music123)




7StringofAblicK said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with them as well. only played a small combo, but they weren't bad for a cheap solidstate amp.


Yeah lol. I was rather surprised as well. It beat just about every other solidstate in the shop, and was on par with the Valve Line 6 they had in there, for less than half the price.




budda said:


> hey man if you like the tone, and the price is right, do it.


Thats the plan. I got a DigiTech RP90 a few weeks ago and the input took a crap on me so going to exchange that for a down payment on the head, and go from there.


----------



## klutvott (Aug 25, 2008)

POst clips if you get it! I'm curious.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 25, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> I tried one at GC and thought it sounded pretty good. At first I thought these were made by Crate, but these are actually made for Guitar Center.


So they are Crate amps that Crate is not putting their name on. This makes a lot of sense seeing the tuner, and the rotary FX knob. Crate has come along way in the last 10 years and now they seem to be distancing themselves from from their own name. They are already doing this with the Blackheart series, and they also did this a while ago with the Ampeg guitar stuff. If this amp sounds anything like the Ampeg Vh140, you got yourself a winner. Dying Fetus and Suffocation have really good solid state tone and that Ampeg is the head they used.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 25, 2008)

klutvott said:


> POst clips if you get it! I'm curious.


Definitely, if my sound card lets me. Gotta love integrated soundcards.




Josh Lawson said:


> So they are Crate amps that Crate is not putting their name on. This makes a lot of sense seeing the tuner, and the rotary FX knob. Crate has come along way in the last 10 years and now they seem to be distancing themselves from from their own name. They are already doing this with the Blackheart series, and they also did this a while ago with the Ampeg guitar stuff. If this amp sounds anything like the Ampeg Vh140, you got yourself a winner. Dying Fetus and Suffocation have really good solid state tone and that Ampeg is the head they used.


Thats very likely. Crate's amp quality has been going up, and it's prolly them just trying to stray away from the name like you said. For example if I compare my early 90s crate G120CXL to one of the RFX combos, the RFX blows the thing away, due to full EQ control on 3 different channels, and more overall flexibility.. But I still love my G120CXL for the Dimebag tone I can pull out of it on the clean channel (RIP dimebag) Other than that the high gain channel on it sounds horrid unless the volume is pumped to 1/2 or more, which is ridiculously loud.

You'd think them switching to manufacturing in Asia in '07 would kill the quality..


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2008)

I would wait a few weeks and see if you still the same. Don't worry they'll still be there.


----------



## phantom911 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did u get it yet?


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> You'd think them switching to manufacturing in Asia in '07 would kill the quality..



it hasnt hurt anyone else


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I would think Randall has something to do with this since the most well known amp they ever made was the RG100H 

Maybe they sold the rights to somebody else who added some features ? Dunno


----------



## phantom911 (Aug 26, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Hmmm... I would think Randall has something to do with this since the most well known amp they ever made was the RG100H
> Dunno



Good catch, you may be on to something.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 26, 2008)

phantom911 said:


> Good catch, you may be on to something.



I can't imagine them letting the rights to the model number of Dimebag's amp of choice go for free


----------



## phantom911 (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe the Randall RG100H turned into the Randall RX120DH?


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 26, 2008)

guitar center owns the Raven company that is way they are so cheap from guitar center and MF. at least that is what a guy from GC said. Makes sence though just like the Luguna guitars. I have been playing around with these amps everytime I go into GC. I tried that head also it is sweet.


----------



## Cltcmdr (Dec 17, 2010)

I Just purchased mine from musicians friend and only paid 350 + tax + shipping totaled out to be 462 which was still alot cheaper than Guitar Centers price of 500 without tax. I will let everyone know when I get it and probably musically abuse it and post it on Youtube. I should be getting it next week.


-Clit-


----------

